# Teff Fertilizer Requirements



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

You folks growing Teff - what are you using for fertilizer inputs beyond nitrogen, i.e. phosphorus and potash? I have soil sample results based on other grasses, but not Teff specific. I know Teff is a low input crop and to much nitrogen can create lodging. Just curious about the balance of the fertilizer inputs. I don't want to waste a pile of $$$'s on fertilizer or put down to little either.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

No one?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I only raised Teff once all the research I did just pointed to nitrogen. But then I don't plan on raising Teff again so my opinion isn't worth to much.


----------



## E.Boman (Jun 4, 2015)

I would be curious to know too. I have always just put 100-150# of urea on per crop on my Teff ground.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I put 60-60-60 on my teff fields each time I planted. I figure if it is growing it is using something so even though teff is presented as a low nutrient demand grass I figured I would be safe. I topdressed after first cutting twice but did not see any results justifying the expense.


----------

